# Nashville, TN...many roads, buildings flooded [pictures/merged]



## teachingmyown (May 3, 2010)

The Wyndham resort, Opryland Hotel, and many other hotels are evacuated.  Opry Mills Mall is flooded.  Opryland Hotel has 6-10 feet of water standing in it.  Briley Parkway & First Avenue is under water; lots of 2nd Ave is also.  The symphony center and other downtown buildings have 25 feet of water in them.   The Hardrock Cafe is flooded and thinking it will be at least 3 weeks before they can reopen.  LP Field where the Titans play is flooded up to the third row of seats.  The Cumberland River continues to rise (currently over 30 feet higher than normal)  and not expected to stop rising at least until 8pm tonight.   Same story for other rivers in the middle TN area.  I 65 is open but I 40 and I 24 continue to have problems.  We've lost one of our two water treatment plants, so having to conserve.

My family is safe and dry but I have friends who have been flooded out.  Whole neighborhoods are under water.

So...if you're planning to come here this week...I'd wait a bit if possible.  

We covet your prayers.

Cheri


----------



## riverdees05 (May 3, 2010)

We live south of Nashville and have similar problems.  Lucky for us only our back yard was flooded.  We did get some water in the basement from around one of the pipes in the basement wall.  My wife caught it right away and we ended up with wet carpet and pad.  With the help of great friends, were able to make a temporary fix.  The whole Greater Nashville Area is a mess.

Cheri, glad you are safe and sound.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (May 3, 2010)

*Very tough times for many right now*

I was very sad to see the video of the Gaylord Opryland with 8-10 feet of water in many areas.  I have visited that majestic hotel a couple of times, the last being a few years ago when it was decorated for the holidays.  It was breathtaking!  It's absolutely heartbreaking to see the flooding and I can't imagine the mess that will remain when the water goes down.  With the current mess the economy is in, my horror at the physical destruction is quickly swept away by concern about how many jobs will be lost.  This, while those of us on the Florida coast wonder about the fishing and hospitality/tourism jobs in danger, as well as wildlife and personal property.  Those of you in harm's way due to these disasters, please know you're in the thoughts and prayers of many.   Some of us may have vacations affected by these events but that's nothing in the scope of things.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 3, 2010)

Here are some web pages that shows the problems we are facing in Nashville:

http://nfl.fanhouse.com/2010/05/03/nashville-floods-titans-field-predators-arena-under-water/


http://www.examiner.com/x-12837-US-...e-flooding-may-close-for-months-photos-videos


http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/weather/05/02/nashville.flooding/index.html


http://music-mix.ew.com/2010/05/03/nashville-flood-devastates-opry-brad-paisley-dierks-bentley/


----------



## Karen G (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the links and all the information about the flooding. I wasn't aware of what was going on there. I'll be praying for everyone who is affected by the floods. In one of the links it said the Grand Ol' Opry stage was under three ft. of water! So sad for everyone over there.


----------



## teachingmyown (May 3, 2010)

*Opryland Hotel cancelling reservations*

Opryland Hotel is canceling reservations for the next three months.  We're still waiting for word that the river's crested.  Tomorrow's Grand Ole Opry will broadcast from The War Memorial Auditorium before moving to the Ryman, possibly later this week.


----------



## Kozman (May 3, 2010)

We have a reservation at Wyndham Nashville for July.  Any information on resort damage would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 4, 2010)

The resort is not to far from the Opryland Hotel, so they probably have the same type of problems.  I would call Wyndham and ask for an update.

Wyndham Nashville
2415 McGavock Pike
Nashville, TN 37214
Phone: 615-871-4666

Read article

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100504/ap_on_re_us/us_tennessee_floods


----------



## rapmarks (May 4, 2010)

we just drove back from Florida to wisconsin, across the state of tennesse.  We could not even see the exit signs til we were upon them as we drove near Nashville Saturday morning.  We got off 24 for an accident and somehow found our way back on.  We decided to take the Briley Parkway around the city, and found out later there was a big accident just past that exit.  We usually go up thru Louisville and I 65 thru Indiana, but we went to Paduca and up 24 to I57.  Probably the best decision we could make.  I was shocked to see the flooding and that parts of 24 wqere closed.  do you know where the parts of 24 that were closed are located?


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2010)

I heard about the Opry and the Gaylord Hotel on the way home yesterday. Hard to imagine so much water.

My brother-in-law had to evacuate his home over the weekend. My oldest son lives in Antioch, which I understand was hard hit. He was on the way home from Atlanta when we heard from him Monday night. No news since, but he has been on Facebook and making phone calls, so I assume he's fine. Hopefully he'd call if my car (which he drives) was underwater somewhere.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (May 4, 2010)

Sheila, when we got off of I24 because of an accident, we drove thru Antioch.  I think we are darn lucky we made it out of there.


----------



## Kozman (May 4, 2010)

*Video of Wyndham Nashville Rescue*

Here is the bad news at Wyndham Nashville.  Looks like the water was 4-5 feet deep.  I can see the resort closed for an extended time.  I wonder what the insurance situation is?  Or, SA!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwhAKWr2Ni8


----------



## shagnut (May 5, 2010)

Cheri, I am glad you are ok as well as Eric & your lovely wife. I just asked over on ts4ms if you guys were ok.  My heart is heavy & saddened at all of the loss of history of country music. I read that Wyndham left the guests to fend for themselves. 

You know Nashville is one of my most fav places in the whole wide world and never tire of it. I thank God you guys are all right . I just don't understand all of this tragedy.  Shaggy


----------



## shagnut (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I just watched it in disbelief. This will be a vacation these people will soon not forget. All the little museums, the Nashville Palace , all the artifacts & memorabilea (sp) GONE   So sad.  shaggy


----------



## teachingmyown (May 5, 2010)

*Nashville, TN--Flood news/photos*

This set of photos from in and around the Opryland Hotel shows why it was evacuated, and why all reservations for the next three months have been canceled.  I'm confident it'll be back, but they'll need to do some major cleaning up first.

Opryland Hotel, May3, 2010


----------



## sfwilshire (May 5, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> Sheila, when we got off of I24 because of an accident, we drove thru Antioch.  I think we are darn lucky we made it out of there.



Heard through the grapevine that they found a deceased person in a car two blocks from DS's home. Guess he thought it better that I not hear it from him.

Sheila


----------



## teachingmyown (May 6, 2010)

*Open For Business!!*

The water's receded, most businesses are reopened, roads are opened, recovery is happening and we're wanting our visitors to "Come on over!"  

If you had planned on coming here please don't change your plans.  Tourism is a major part of our economy and we need it to continue.  Not everything is open, but almost everything is.


----------



## DianneL (May 10, 2010)

*Flooding*

We live just south of Nashville in Brentwood.  However, we left on Saturday morning just as the rain started to spend a week in Florida at Holiday Beach Resort.  We saw all the news, etc. there and talked to our family in the Nashville area to make sure everyone was ok.  However, we were unable to reach anyone in our neighborhood and didn't know about our home until Monday afternoon when our son could finally get there.  He lives in the Bellevue area, which was hit really hard, and because of closed roads could not get to our home right away.  We had a little water under our house but nothing to cause major problems.  We have friends who suffered tremendous loss, especially one widow who lost her car, everything on the first floor of her condo and also had major problems at another property she owns in a smaller town outside Nashville.  Many people are dealing with a lot right now.  We do covet your prayers.


----------



## Karen G (May 10, 2010)

DianneL said:


> We do covet your prayers.


I've got it on my prayer list now. It is so tragic to see and hear about the devastation there.


----------

